# My Canadian Pic Albums



## shagnut (Aug 6, 2005)

are finally ready , captioned, flipped, cropped, etc. I sent an invite to many of you so you won't have to look for links.  I probably sent them to some who didn't want to see them and I may have overlooked some of you who did as I was only going by my snapfish addy book. If you did not get an invite  and want to see them , please let me know.  I devided them into 8 albums so you can pic and choose. I think I'm through with pics for awhile!!!   shaggy


----------



## Elli (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks, Shaggy, the pictures are great.

Elli


----------



## shagnut (Aug 6, 2005)

Elli, where you the one who was wanting to know want Banff Mtn gate looked like? If so, I hope the pics helped.  shaggy


----------



## Elli (Aug 7, 2005)

No, I wasn't the one, Shaggy.  Do you know off hand in which picture album are the pictures of the tuggers where you stayed in their place?  I didn't seem to be able to locate that one.

Elli


----------



## shagnut (Aug 7, 2005)

Elli, they are in the last one which is Johnston Canyon & Kelli's day . Also there are some tugger pics in the Moraine Lake/Lake Louise . Another pic of Lynn in the very first album when we got to the Marriott in Calgary.  I could not get the camera back on auto so the tug pics are the worse of the lot. Woudn't you just know it.  Glad you liked them. I sure had fun taking them. Hugs, Shaggy


----------



## LynnW (Aug 7, 2005)

Don't worry Shaggy. My pictures are always bad! LOL!   
Anyway I did enjoy looking at your pictures and recognizing places I had not seen for many years. Sometimes when you live in certain area for a long time and are so busy travelling to different places you forget what beautiful things there are to see close by.

Lynn


----------



## travel bug (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm the one that will be going to the resort in the next two weeks.  The pictures were very helpful.  Thanks for doing such a good review of your vacation.


----------



## floridahippy (Aug 8, 2005)

would really love to see your photos of canada as we are hoping to go in the next couple of years.
Hope you can help!!!


----------



## Andi (Aug 9, 2005)

*Bedroom makeup*

Can anyone out there tell me if any of the resorts around Banff or Canmore have a 2 bedroom 2 bath setup where you have a shower in each bath.  The last one we stayed in had a whirlpool in one of the bath and was not that good for an elderly couple but probably great for the younger generation.


----------



## Victoria (Aug 9, 2005)

Where can I find your pictures, Shaggy?  I hope that you will visit the west coast next time you visit Canada.


----------



## Elli (Aug 9, 2005)

shagnut said:
			
		

> Elli, they are in the last one which is Johnston Canyon & Kelli's day . Also there are some tugger pics in the Moraine Lake/Lake Louise . Another pic of Lynn in the very first album when we got to the Marriott in Calgary.  I could not get the camera back on auto so the tug pics are the worse of the lot. Woudn't you just know it.  Glad you liked them. I sure had fun taking them. Hugs, Shaggy


Thanks, Shaggy, I found them.  Somehow I missed that one album.  Again, enjoyed all the pictures.
Elli


----------



## shagnut (Aug 9, 2005)

*How to access the pics*

go to www.snapfish.com  Pretend you are me sign in under my email. lmichael3@triad.rr.com  password shaggy

If you guys still can't get to them email me and I will do an invite. 

If there is a link fairy around here maybe somebody could link us up.  

shaggy


----------



## shagnut (Aug 10, 2005)

*Lynn, you take a great pic!!*

Lynn, you take a great pic. It's the lighting I screwed up on the camera.   You are very photogenic. I hope you liked them. Wasn't it fun meeting Ann & Wayne?

I'm glad I jolted you into realizing what a beautiful place you live in.  We sometimes forget and take our surroundings (sp) for granted. I think you & Lymon should pack up a picnic lunch and recapture some memories.  

I think the Canadian Rockies is the most beautiful place on earth!!!

Hugs, Shaggy


----------

